# Tragedy Strikes Curry Again: Curry's Son Witnesses Mom's Murder



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Knicks center Eddy Curry's 3-year-old son witnessed his mother and baby-sister's murders in their Chicago apartment Saturday, according to a source close to Curry. Nova Henry, 24, a former girlfriend of Curry's, and her 9-month-old daughter, Ava, were found shot dead by Henry's mother around 6 p.m. Saturday, authorities said. Curry's son was found unharmed inside the South Side apartment, but his father was still described as "despondent" Saturday night. The killer is a "known acquaintance," said Chicago Police Officer Amina Greer. Henry had a boyfriend and had filed a restraining order against him, according to team sources.


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/us_...sources_son_3_of_knicks_center_eddy_curr.html

This is common act by cowards every day, a restraining order is just piece of paper, they don't protect you from a psychopath like that. What a women needs is a gun for protection, the same thing happen to Jennifer Hudson's family in Chi-town as well. My condolences to the Curry family.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What's needed is to get the hell out of the slums once you get your money. You're automatically a target.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ You do realize zip codes means nothing, an abusive husband or boyfriend will try to get you no matter what. It happens everyday, from a slum neighborhood, to a high class one. If they don't try to get you at home, they get you at your place of employment. Women need to start packing the heat alongside that restraining order of course.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We don't know for sure it was the BF...but if it was, I agree that's different.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ You do realize zip codes means nothing, an abusive husband or boyfriend will try to get you no matter what. It happens everyday, from a slum neighborhood, to a high class one. If they don't try to get you at home, they get you at your place of employment. *Women need to start packing the heat alongside that restraining order of course*.


You mean both men and women need to do that because we all know that there are many crazy *****es out there along with men. It's a new and bold world I guess.

What I still do not get is how a man making $9 million could not move this woman to a neighborhood this other guy doesn't know of. Unless this guy is a damn Marine, he couldn't find her if she didn't want him to. You could be certain that woman wasn't working, so it's not like he could find her at her at a job. In either case, it's just sad this had to happen to Eddy and his son who have to bare this pain.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> What I still do not get is how a man making $9 million could not move this woman to a neighborhood this other guy doesn't know of. Unless this guy is a damn Marine, he couldn't find her if she didn't want him to. You could be certain that woman wasn't working, so it's not like he could find her at her at a job. In either case, it's just sad this had to happen to Eddy and his son who have to bare this pain.


A valid point, but I don't think many athletes are always willing to part ways with more of their money.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> A valid point, but I don't think many athletes are always willing to part ways with more of their money.


This dude dropped $10,000 on tailored suits. Me thinks he could drop another $50,000 for a downpayment on another house and not even feel it. But then again, the money she must have been recieving from him for child support alone could probably have been enough to buy multiple houses.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> You mean both men and women need to do that because we all know that there are many crazy *****es out there along with men. It's a new and bold world I guess.
> 
> What I still do not get is how a man making $9 million could not move this woman to a neighborhood this other guy doesn't know of. Unless this guy is a damn Marine, he couldn't find her if she didn't want him to. You could be certain that woman wasn't working, so it's not like he could find her at her at a job. In either case, it's just sad this had to happen to Eddy and his son who have to bare this pain.


Check the statistics on domestic violence and murder and see which gender will more than likely become a victim and get back to me. No one is disputing that women aren't prone to violence but you have to be living under the rock not to see the glaring statistics as to who are victims when it comes to crimes of this nature. Obviously men are packing heat and in this case and the Jennifer Hudson case a "man" had a gun, and a man who is a suspect in this case had a gun who killed a 9 month old baby girl and a young lady. Again, a women who elects to get an order of protection should find a way to get a gun license and a gun as well but it all depends on the state of course. NY for example is not so kind and easy when it comes to obtaining a gun license. Another case of domestic violence is a man from Cali who droved all the way to NY to hunt down and kill his wife at a church. Unless you are in the wtiness protection program, you can be found if that stalker puts enough effort into it.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I wouldn't date a woman who carried a gun I'll tell you that much...

I don't think people should carry guns at all. It gives you sort of a superiority complex.

when you least expect it in a fit of rage you could do things that you might regret for the rest of your life.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Check the statistics on domestic violence and murder and see which gender will more than likely become a victim and get back to me. No one is disputing that women aren't prone to violence but you have to be living under the rock not to see the glaring statistics as to who are victims when it comes to crimes of this nature. Obviously men are packing heat and in this case and the Jennifer Hudson case a "man" had a gun, and a man who is a suspect in this case had a gun who killed a 9 month old baby girl and a young lady. Again, a women who elects to get an order of protection should find a way to get a gun license and a gun as well but it all depends on the state of course. NY for example is not so kind and easy when it comes to obtaining a gun license. Another case of domestic violence is a man from Cali who droved all the way to NY to hunt down and kill his wife at a church. Unless you are in the wtiness protection program, you can be found if that stalker puts enough effort into it.


Women generally are victims of stalkers/the obsessed but let's not forget that 25% of all stalkers are women and that these women are violent in 25% of cases of stalking; 50% of the time if they've had sexual encounters with these men. So let's not act like men aren't subject to weirdo's.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> I wouldn't date a woman who carried a gun I'll tell you that much...
> 
> I don't think people should carry guns at all. It gives you sort of a superiority complex.
> 
> when you least expect it in a fit of rage you could do things that you might regret for the rest of your life.


LOL, you shouldn't date women with crazy ex's either.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Women generally are victims of stalkers/the obsessed but let's not forget that 25% of all stalkers are women and that these women are violent in 25% of cases of stalking; 50% of the time if they've had sexual encounters with these men. So let's not act like men aren't subject to weirdo's.


You're talking about stalkers I'm talking about a clear case of Domestic Violence, again I said in my inital post no one is disputed women as being off the hook, duh. I'm talking about cases of this magnitude where a innocent kid and a mother and some other family member is killed by their spouse. Include the link and percentage of females who become victims, please. My guess you already know the answer to that, yet again.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

this is a sad , sad thing to have happen, my condolences to the curry family they have gone through alot.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> A valid point, but I don't think many athletes are always willing to part ways with more of their money.



Especially when another man would be laying up and taking advantage of anything he put in the house.

I'm sure Eddy took care of his son ... 


However, not all men having kids are like Shaq, who moved the mother of his first daughter into the mansion he owned in Orlando, along with housekeepers. He wanted that daughter to live the life of his his other kids.

My condolences to Eddy and his son. I know he will get the kid the therapy he will need.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> ...I don't think people should carry guns at all. It gives you sort of a superiority complex.
> 
> when you least expect it *in a fit of rage you could do things that you might regret for the rest of your life.*


I totally agree ... happened to me!!!


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Dre™ said:


> What's needed is to get the hell out of the slums once you get your money. You're automatically a target.


If the girl lived in the South Loop of Chicago, it's likely she didn't live in the slums. 

It's like you said, she was just a target.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Knicks center Eddy Curry's 3-year-old son has told his relatives he knows who killed his mother.
> 
> "Fred did it," said Noah Curry.
> 
> ...


http://www.nbcnewyork.com/sports/basketball/nba/Eddie-Currys-Son-IDs-Moms-Killer.html


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> I totally agree ... happened to me!!!


Hate to sound like a Republican (And those that know me happen to know this very well) but I happen to think that carrying a weapon legally is a highly important part of our constitution. Why? Quite simple. The same problem that applies to weed and liquor during prohibition happens to apply to guns. You take it away from regular people and criminals, the criminals will still find a way to get 'em. That's why I argue for the legalization of weed (among other valid reasons) but since guns are used both for protection and aggression, I think this argument happens to be highly valid in respect to them.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

apparently it was Curry's daughter who was slain according to a DNA test done last year....and Curry's son had ID'd the killer 

http://www.suntimes.com/news/24-7/1402517,eddy-curry-slain-baby-012809.article



> Eddy Curry was the father of the 10-month-old girl who last week was murdered alongside her mother, Curry’s ex-girlfriend Nova Henry, sources familiar with the paternity case told the Chicago Sun-Times.
> 
> A confidential court document filed in September reveals a DNA test confirmed Curry as the biological father of Ava, whose last name is the same as a man questioned by police about the slayings, sources said.
> 
> "The family never had a doubt of who the father is," a spokesman for the Henry family said.



http://www.nydailynews.com/news/2009/01/27/2009-01-27_eddy_currys_3yearold_son_tells_relatives.html




> "Fred did it."
> 
> That's what Noah Curry - the 3-year-old son of Knicks center Eddy Curry - told relatives about the murders of his mother and 9-month-old half-sister, which he witnessed.
> 
> ...


It doesn't say alot for chicago PD that Goings is not in cuffs .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ That's amazing Grinch, now Curry has another problem; his wife. That baby was absolutely gorgeous, I don't understand how people can kill children. Chicago PD always seems to boggle, or take forever in solving any case for that matter. They did the same thing with the Hudson killings. If it's not their politics that's a shame, it's their police department.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> ^ That's amazing Grinch, now Curry has another problem; his wife. That baby was absolutely gorgeous, I don't understand how people can kill children. Chicago PD always seems to boggle, or take forever in solving any case for that matter. They did the same thing with the Hudson killings. If it's not their politics that's a shame, it's their police department.


did they catch who shot qrich's brother?

its not often the avg. person can/should feel sorry for a guy making around 10 mil. a year even in these rough times , i cant remember any1 in the nyc sports scene who has a tougher couple years than curry , who has gone from being a relatively trouble free franchise center in new york city where people were happily saying great things were forthcoming,happy husband and father, to the home invasion, injuries , benchings/lessening of his role, sex scandels, new coach who has no real use for him having his daughter and her mother murdered in front of his son...i mean damn, thats alot to deal with in relatively short amount of time.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Hate to sound like a Republican (And those that know me happen to know this very well) but I happen to think that carrying a weapon legally is a highly important part of our constitution. Why? Quite simple. The same problem that applies to weed and liquor during prohibition happens to apply to guns. You take it away from regular people and criminals, the criminals will still find a way to get 'em. That's why I argue for the legalization of weed (among other valid reasons) but since guns are used both for protection and aggression, I think this argument happens to be highly valid in respect to them.



Ok the guy that killed curry's ex wasn't a criminal..... he was joe schmoe


so then every joe schmoe should be able to carry a gun? I find it funny that people think the solution to criminals with guns is regular people with guns. Hey I know how to decrease gun violence lets have more guns on the streets. That way people can end up having wild west shoot outs and the good guys will win......give me a break.

granted there are viable reasons why SOME people should have protection if they are at high risk for whatever reason, but not grandma with 30 cats in her apartment, or billy who wants to kill pesky squirrels, or tommy who just got one as a graduation present.... you know


If you want to carry a weapon legally you should have to take mandatory classes every 3 months for safety, anger management, and maybe a psychiatric evaluation every 6 months. All coming out of the gun owners expense

There now we're all happy


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Chicago PD always seems to boggle, or take forever in solving any case for that matter.


It's because their department is filled with ingrates, incompetents, and criminals. I usually don't like to generalize like that, but when it comes to the CPD...it's true. I know two CPD cops. If you met these guys, you'd realize that they shouldn't be officers. The stories they tell me (about cops they know, things they've done on the job, etc.) are absolutely terrifying and would scare anybody.

Like Curry's family, I feel bad for anybody who has to depend on the CPD for anything. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> Ok the guy that killed curry's ex wasn't a criminal..... he was joe schmoe
> 
> 
> so then every joe schmoe should be able to carry a gun? I find it funny that people think the solution to criminals with guns is regular people with guns. Hey I know how to decrease gun violence lets have more guns on the streets. That way people can end up having wild west shoot outs and the good guys will win......give me a break.
> ...


Way to oversimplify everything. So your idea to diminish gun violence is to simply take them away from those who only wish to use them for defense? Like I said before, if you make something illegal or incredibly impossible to obtain, it will still be doable for those who want to do wrong with it, but unnecessarily more difficult for those who just want to defend themselves. You won't cut down gun violence with that method, you'll only increase it. On the other hand, if somebody has to worry that the person they're attempting to victimize (rob, kill ETC) may have a weapon with which they are able to defend themselves, they will think twice about doing something stupid.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

talking about oversimplifying,... you want everyone to be allowed to carry weapons to combat crime. WTF!


I don't understand your logic

so lets just say everybody on earth had a gun. Will everybody be biting their tongues and pardoning the next man for mistakes because they both have guns?... No, because its deeper than who has a gun and who doesn't. Killers don't accidentally kill. Though they may have remorse or regret because of the consequences of killing.

The right to bear arms was fine and dandy 100+ years ago when guns weren't accurate, had to be reloaded one bullet at a time etc. Also people had to defend their property on their own seeing as there weren't a ton of precincts with police cars roaming around patrolling. But this is a different time and different era. when you can take out 10+ people with one gun, even one clip in less than a minute you have to realize that maybe giving everyone the right to bear arms isn't quite the best answer we can come up with.


----------

